# A bad day hunting is better than not hunting....



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

So, I went with a new friend of my to do some duck hunting up on lake erie last saturday. We were planning on hunting from a breakwall that extends into the lake. He's hunted there before, using a kayak, but I hadn't. The winds were howling with the storm coming in, but they were out of the southwest and the breakwall protected us. Our plan was to take the boat, 12' semi-V, to the breakwall, which is made of a lot of huge quarried squarish stones, tie the boat to the breakwall, and sit on the downwind side of the breakwall to hunt. The problem with our plans was how difficult it was to get off the boat and onto the breakwall with 2' swells and how the boat kept banging into the rocks. At one point, the boat went onto a rock that was a foot below the surface and tipped at a 45 degree angle! Another time the trolling motor banged against the rocks and almost got stuck. 

After this, we got out of there and moved to the base of the breakwall on the beach. We pulled the boat as far onto the beach as we could. Then, got out and set up. We saw a ton of ducks, but only one came within shooting range. Saw a lot of them fly over the breakwall where we wanted to set up. After a few hours of sitting in the rain, we gave up. Went to put stuff in the boat and the whole back end was swamped from the waves! The gas tank was floating and the battery was underwater. Had to scoop a ton of water out before we could get the boat off the beach! Fortunately, the water was still relatively warm. 

So, we got wet, mostly from the rain, but made it safely back to the ramp. 

I considered just anchoring the boat in the water and shooting from the boat, but my boat is shiny unpainted aluminum. 

Anyone have any advice about getting on and off the breakwall and/or beach safely? I really don't want to have the same experience when the water and weather is even worse!


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

It's rough. Some guys walk out. My dad heard some guy yelling for help who got his foot stuck inbetween those big rocks and had to help him out one time. His gun was in the drink n long gone.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It sounds like you are not equipped with the correct boat or experience level for attempting to hunt the big water. I used to hunt it out of my 18' Lund Alaskan, and I had to be careful of the weather in that boat. Hunting out of a 12' boat on big water in cold weather is a recipe for disaster. You should look at some other water to hunt with that set up. You can do just as well on smaller water. Look at the smaller lakes, marshes, and rivers.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

With as easy as it is to flip a boat that size ( trust me I flipped my 12' StarCraft before) I would heed supercanoes advice. I'd say hit the smaller water. It's not worth dying over. After I flipped it gave me a new perspective on safety. I've hunted with that boat after the summer flipping incident but caution is super important. Know the limits of a boat that small.


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Bdawg, I have hunted the lake for over 25 yrs. You definitely don't have the equipment for hunting the lake and I would hate to read about you or your buddy in a horrible accident. I have been out there when it's nasty in a 20 ft boat, duck hunting is a tremendous sport or for some of us treat it like it's are life( what my wife says) but you have to be safe. Even if you would have knocked some birds down with the waves that could have been a disaster trying to retrieve them .Scout and find a swamp or some local lakes to gain experience. good luck guys, remember be safe and enjoy.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've had my boat out on Berlin and West Branch in mid-summer with big boats zooming past. The 2' waves we had inside the harbor area felt safe to me. The breakwall protected us from 90% of the wind. My boat is wide enough that it's not very tippy (for a 12 footer anyways). 

The guy I was with has hunted there before and used a kayak to get birds from the water. We hunted from my boat at Metzger Marsh earlier this year. 

Just wondering if there's any techniques that I'm missing that would be safer to get on/off the breakwall or beach?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea, get a bigger boat and learn how to read the wind forcast to know when it's better off to stay home. 

Just because you made a bad decision at Berlin and west Branch doesn't make a bad decision any less bad on Erie. If you swamped your boat at Berlin in the summer, it makes for a bad day. Swamp it this time of year on Erie, and it makes for an early departure from this life. 

It's nothing to chance or play with. I've lost friends to the sports we love in conditions less than what you've described. I've also hunted in a lot worse, but with a lot better planning and equipment. Listen to the guys with experience. They aren't blowing smoke.


----------



## King3 (Mar 26, 2016)

Sounds like you are hunting the Breakwall at Fairport. If so, it can be a productive spot, I have hunted there for about 15 years. I have a 12' boat - took it there once and will not go again until I get a bigger boat. I now use y dog out there. 

A 2' wave at West Branch is not the same as a 2' wave in Lake Erie. They also get some freighter traffic through there and there is a swift current.

I have seen guys hunt the far breakwall - they put the boat on one side and hunt the other - but it all depends on the wind. You need to be careful on where you beach your boat when hunting the breakwall off the beach. All but the corner is private property.

If hunting the breakwall off the beach, the closer to the lighthouse you get the better as the season goes on. Set your dekes out and the divers will dive bomb and buzz them when they are in. I have seen divers come right in - even with shiny boats. Just put the boat 50 yrds or so away. 

Many guys use a fishing rod to retrieve their birds or use a dog. But with a dog, you have to make sure there is a place (rock) where he can get back out. Lastly, the breakwall rocks get icy real quick - watch your footing.

Good Luck!


----------

